# So where do you hang your Thermometer?



## bravery (Nov 9, 2010)

I just got a digital thermometer (Maverick ET-73) and the wire on the probes are only so long so I can't lay it on a table... so I clip it on the top of the door. This allows me to open the door with out much worry about the wire being pulled out of the meat or anything like that. I could drill a hole in the side of the smoker but when I tried... I couldn't do it.

I was wondering where you hang it? It's made of plastic... I'm kind of worried that the heat will cause melting and warping. Anyone have any pictures of where they hang theirs? I hope someone has a picture of the Vertical smoker that I have... the Master Forge 2 door propane smoker or can at least explain how they work with theirs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2010)

ell Brad do you have a old pie pan thats metal??? If you do put it on the top of your smoker and then you can put the thermo-meters on that. They won't get to hot and you can get into the smoker too.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2010)

The mes i use has a top exhaust vent and i run the wires of both my thermos thru the vent .

It doesn't get hot enough on the top that i can't set my hand on it so i just lay them on top.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

eman said:


> The mes i use has a top exhaust vent and i run the wires of both my thermos thru the vent .
> 
> It doesn't get hot enough on the top that i can't set my hand on it so i just lay them on top.


Same with my SmokinTex


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 9, 2010)

eman said:


> The mes i use has a top exhaust vent and i run the wires of both my thermos thru the vent .
> 
> It doesn't get hot enough on the top that i can't set my hand on it so i just lay them on top.




Same with my GOSM, and my therm has a long enough cord to set on the table I put next to the smoker, it also has magnets on the back


----------



## bravery (Nov 9, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> ell Brad do you have a old pie pan thats metal??? If you do put it on the top of your smoker and then you can put the thermo-meters on that. They won't get to hot and you can get into the smoker too.


So Mark,

Do you just invert the pie pan upside-down or do you just set the pie pan on top... metal to metal? I like the idea of running the probes through the top vent. Maybe that would work. Thanks for the suggestions. Any other ideas?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2010)

I drilled a hole in the side of my GOSM to run the probes through and the thermos sit next to the smoker


----------



## bravery (Nov 14, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I drilled a hole in the side of my GOSM to run the probes through and the thermos sit next to the smoker


Ouch... I hate to think about drilling holes in my smoker.  But I guess I could if it makes it function better. I could run the probes through the hole and then seal the hole up with silicone. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## meateater (Nov 14, 2010)

I made a swing out holder with velcro for my UDS. Works very well.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 14, 2010)

I also did the drill hole thing.  Sits of my table next to smoker


----------



## ecducit (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Taylor and it's instructions says to not stick to surfaces expected to exceed 212# - obviously for the sake of the plastic housing.

However, there's another aspect that's a little technical.  I use a digital thermometer as a tool for work.  A digital meter's temperature reading as an electrical value based upon distinguishable difference between a hot junction (the meat probe) and a cold junction (inside the meter).  Of course, the cold junction temperature is based upon ambient temperature, which can vary from weather.  It's ideal temp for greatest accuracy is engineered for 70 degrees.  Some inconsequential margin of error results when ambient temp is 20-30 degrees above or below that.  What I'm leading up to is if that meter body (and electronics within) gets TOO hot or cold, that will be on the verge throwing off the accuracy of the displayed temp by a sizable margin.

I'll shut up now since that wasn't fun meat smokin' talk.


----------

